# HP 2100 Prints test page properly but does not print documents



## adilnasir (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Folks 
I have HP 2100 Laserjet printer it used to print fine and all of a sudden it stopped printing. Whenever i send a dcoument to print, It Prints a line on top of the page which looks something like this


BRJN" JOB
BRJN" COOOGNV" OS" RCNZN" NV" Frkvgr
BRJN" SVG" RCGGRROVGCV?ON
BRJN" SGV"VKOGOWV

However printer prints a test page perfectly. There is no problem on that. A few days before i started having this problem i printed a lot of documents on this and didn't have much of the problem except that some of the pages were getting stuck.
The printer printed a self test configuration page that makes no sense to me. 

Any help will be much appreciated. 

Thanks for everyone out here.

Adil


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

you mean the one test print is fine, and the config test print is not?
USB, parallel. or NIC? Try a reset: Hold go button, and turn on. Continue to hold for at least 20 seconds. Lights should all flash, and go off one at a time. Turn off, and restart.
{pull the NIC first if using one} Drivers could be corrupted, remove all and re-install new download from HP.


----------



## adilnasir (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help. 
It does not even prints test page that computer sends at the end of printer set up. Test page at the end of printer set up is just garbage.It only prints self test page fine. I did as you wrote above. This also didn't help. I need to print some documents very urgently and i am stuck with this damn problem. 
Thanks again once for your help and look forward to your new post.


----------



## adilnasir (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry i forgot to mention that i am connecting through serial port LPT1 and my pc is running windows XP sp2 i believe. But i had this printer working fine earlier so that should not really matter much.


----------



## WigglesTheHoly (Sep 1, 2009)

are you running directly from the printer to the computer or through a print server? If you are running a print server reset it. if that doesn't work see if it will send a print server test page.


----------



## adilnasir (Aug 30, 2009)

It is connected to my laptop directly. Its not on server


----------



## aoakley (Feb 12, 2010)

I had this problem. It was caused by a badly-fitting parallel printer cable. I unplugged the cable at both ends, blew out the dust and re-plugged it. It then worked fine.

If that does not work for you, try cleaning the contacts with electrical contact cleaner. Alternatively buy a replacement cable.

Parallel/centronics cables and connectors are far more delicate than USB cables.


----------

